# Flight costs



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

Helpful info for people travelling to Canada fromt he UK....

We have paid £250 for return flights from Manchester to London and a further £2100 for return flights to Vancouver/Calgary for 3 people with Air Canada.

JUst discovered we could have paid £1464 in total, return from Manchester using Canadian Affairs...

How pi**ed am i.....


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

iceno9 said:


> Helpful info for people travelling to Canada fromt he UK....
> 
> We have paid £250 for return flights from Manchester to London and a further £2100 for return flights to Vancouver/Calgary for 3 people with Air Canada.
> 
> ...


It's understandable that you're ticked off but you really are comparing apples and oranges. Air Canada is a major scheduled airline while Canadian Affair is not and could go out of business anytime leaving hundreds of passengers in the lurch, as many such airlines have done in the past. When buying tickets from such airlines there is a risk. If you were the only passengers to show up for the AC flight they would get you to your destination. I doubt the same would be the case for CA.


----------

